# Clicking noise?



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

On my 04 Spec V, I notice when ever I turn my car off, I hear this clicking noise coming from the car, and then goes away after some time of the car sitting there? Any cause for concern or is this a normal thing on a spec v?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its normal.













and we get a question on this same thing like every week


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> its normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry. Any reason why that clicking noise is caused? I


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

its the heat shield around your exhaust manifold expanding and/or contracting


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

lumbad said:


> its the heat shield around your exhaust manifold expanding and/or contracting


WRONG. The "clicking" is coming from the electronic throttle body. Have a buddy turn the vehicle off while you put your hand on the TB, you'll feel and hear it. we have customers complain about this ALL THE TIME...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

metro273 said:


> WRONG. The "clicking" is coming from the electronic throttle body. Have a buddy turn the vehicle off while you put your hand on the TB, you'll feel and hear it. we have customers complain about this ALL THE TIME...


i am pretty sure that there is a ping caused from the pre-catalyst/heatshield that is much louder than the ticking of th tb


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> i am pretty sure that there is a ping caused from the pre-catalyst/heatshield that is much louder than the ticking of th tb


werd


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is most DEFINITELY a click/ping sound that comes from the heat shield and is prolonged after shut off, unlike the injector clicking.

thanks for tryin metro.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

What causes this second throttle body click? Is it also a normal thing that isn't a sign to something worse? I guess you should figure out for sure which of the two it is, but seeing as we know the one common ping (heat shield) is not any cause for concern, it'd also be good to know if the TB click (that is apparantly also very common) IS cause for concern.


----------

